# Charlie Brown hat parade



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that hat, mistakes or not. Some child will be very happy to have it. :thumbup: Great job!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


Let me gather my supplies. We'll see who's the best. LOL JK....


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd take you up on that challenge...IF I had any yellow yarn and IF my hands weren't such a mess today (cramping that drives me crazy).

Lovely job on the hat! It's adorable.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


maryann1701-There's not one thing wrong with that hat! It's just adorable and beautifully knit. You go, girl!!!!! Denise


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Awesome job!!! :thumbup: Very adorable. Apparently you had the proper colors in your stash to start right away. I don't have the right colors so may just change them up.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

So adorable! Thanks for starting this thread. &#128536;


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


Proud of you, my friend. Not only have you done your first knitting in the round but you made CB a lovely hat and some happy child in a hospital smile.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I'd take you up on that challenge...IF I had any yellow yarn and IF my hands weren't such a mess today (cramping that drives me crazy).
> 
> Lovely job on the hat! It's adorable.


Try some tonic water it helps with cramps


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Cute hat


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It looks great to me. :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> Awesome job!!! :thumbup: Very adorable. Apparently you had the proper colors in your stash to start right away. I don't have the right colors so may just change them up.


I'm thinking Red, Blue and some White for the Pats. LOL Does CB like football. That Peppermint Patty makes it difficult.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cah said:


> Awesome job!!! :thumbup: Very adorable. Apparently you had the proper colors in your stash to start right away. I don't have the right colors so may just change them up.


I'm going to try to get to Michaels today. I think their yarn sale is still going on.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the hat!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm thinking Red, Blue and some White for the Pats. LOL Does CB like football. That Peppermint Patty makes it difficult.


I've got mine on the needles and yes, he is a Pats fan.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm thinking Red, Blue and some White for the Pats. LOL Does CB like football. That Peppermint Patty makes it difficult.


CB likes football in the autumm, but it's Lucy that makes it difficult for him. Better brush up on your Peanuts. :XD:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> CB likes football in the autumm, but it's Lucy that makes it difficult for him. Better brush up on your Peanuts. :XD:


A woman who knows her Peanuts!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


Good for you. Any time that we start trying new things there is a learning curve...you will improve for sure.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

This was in my Christmas stocking. If anyone needs color ideas, CB is wearing his winter zig-zags.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


That's just precious!! :thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


Maryann, your hat is perfect! I thought I had the colors in my stash, but what I thought was black turned out to be dark green. I see a trip to Joanns today


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Angelina Camille said:


> Try some tonic water it helps with cramps


I have a nerve problem and it's flared up recently. Tonic water is something I regularly drink anyway, doesn't help with this problem though. Thanks for the suggestion though.

What I need to do, is remember to do my ulnar glide exercises more often.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Hat is adorable. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Maryann, your hat is perfect! I thought I had the colors in my stash, but what I thought was black turned out to be dark green. I see a trip to Joanns today


Lori, any color is good as long as you do the zig zags. I'm going to do some green and white, blue and red, etc. It's the thought.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> CB likes football in the autumm, but it's Lucy that makes it difficult for him. Better brush up on your Peanuts. :XD:


Is it Lucy who whisks the ball away just as he kicks it. OMG. I do need to brush up.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Is it Lucy who whisks the ball away just as he kicks it. OMG. I do need to brush up.


Windy, this is Peppermint Patty who contributed the new CB Hat just done today.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Windy, this is Peppermint Patty who contributed the new CB Hat just done today.


She's a good one? I'm confused. It's that double portion of oatmeal. OMG don't let Knitting in the Rockies hear that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> This was in my Christmas stocking. If anyone needs color ideas, CB is wearing his winter zig-zags.


love it: Was it hand made? CB is a cutie. Hope you had a good Christmas.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> love it: Was it hand made? looks like it. Hope you had a good Christmas.


No, A family friend bought it, for my collection. I had a great Christmas Shirley, hope you did too!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> She's a good one? I'm confused. It's that double portion of oatmeal. OMG don't let Knitting in the Rockies hear that.


Peppermint Patty gives CB a hard time during baseball season. She has a crush on him and calls him "Chuck".


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely hat Maryann. Ya done good.

Gigi


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Love Peanuts. Good start to the parade. I have no yellow wool at the moment though....


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> She's a good one? I'm confused. It's that double portion of oatmeal. OMG don't let Knitting in the Rockies hear that.


Ha ha. I was just kidding...no I wasn't, let me pull out my Bernie Sanders voice!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Well done! The hat is adorable! I don't think I have those colors...may have to shake it up a little!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely hat.. :thumbup:


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

can I make them in any colors that I do have? where can I find the pattern?


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


Oh my gosh, what a cute hat. I have some brown and gold left over from an afghan and never thought to do a hat!!! Now I will. Thanks for sharing and inspiring me!!

But no challenge from me. Yours is super!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Well done! The hat is adorable! I don't think I have those colors...may have to shake it up a little!


I don't have those colors either but thought I might have some suitable yarn in my stash. I don't, so I'll try to get out today and find some. I think any color combos will be cute. It'll make for a fun thread!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> I don't have those colors either but thought I might have some suitable yarn in my stash. I don't, so I'll try to get out today and find some. I think any color combos will be cute. It'll make for a fun thread!


I've vowed not to buy any more yarn! It's taking over my house! I'll see what I have and get started. It is a good thread! Can't wait to see what combinations people do.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great Hat,if anyone didn't like it,they should keep the nasty remarks to themselves,


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good job on this hat!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

What a great hat--love the colors!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

" Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game"

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

Maryann...Great job...love the hat. Your hat will keep a child's head warm. Peanuts characters are my favorite!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> can I make them in any colors that I do have? where can I find the pattern?


https://purlspatterns.wordpress.com/2010/12/30/good-grief-charlie-brown-beanie/

There you are! Any colors with the zig zag- you're good to go.


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Lori, any color is good as long as you do the zig zags. I'm going to do some green and white, blue and red, etc. It's the thought.


Duh....didn't think of using different colors...that hat is now moving up my list to do 😃


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

http://purlspatterns.wordpress.com/2010/12/30/good-grief-charlie-brown-beanie/

(removed the 's')


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> http://purlspatterns.wordpress.com/2010/12/30/good-grief-charlie-brown-beanie/
> 
> (removed the 's')


Thank you.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You're welcome! Once I finish WIP, I'll do CB hat. 



chrisjac said:


> Thank you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> You're welcome! Once I finish WIP, I'll do CB hat.


Who loves you, pretty mama? ( song running through my head) I think it's Frankie Valli.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love it! 



chrisjac said:


> Who loves you, pretty mama? ( song running through my head) I think it's Frankie Valli.


Edited to remove 's'!!!!! PIMP!


----------



## Hepcat (Nov 24, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


The Good grief pattern says to cast on 84 st, your hat looks smaller. Is there a specific size to make?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Heikeh said:


> The Good grief pattern says to cast on 84 st, your hat looks smaller. Is there a specific size to make?


I use a smaller baby beanie pattern and add the zig zags. I found 84 is too big for baby.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Starting mine now.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

My trusty old Aero straight needles did a better job
EDIT: my picture wont go through I will try later.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Well done, hope to see your next project soon.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I casted on 60 sts to accommodate the repeat pattern of the zig zag. Rib 6 rows, s/s 4 rows did the zig zag = 8 rows, s/s 4 rows started the decrease.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> I casted on 60 sts to accommodate the repeat pattern of the zig zag. Rib 6 rows, s/s 4 rows did the zig zag = 8 rows, s/s 4 rows started the decrease.


Sounds good. Was that with WW yarn, and, if so, what size needles.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


Nice CB hat Maryann, nothing wrong with it at all.
I have a mitt in those colors on a needle from last year. Too many mistakes on it. I think I will frog it and give it a go.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> Sounds good. Was that with WW yarn, and, if so, what size needles.


I used double knitting yarn 8 ply, Acrylic of course, I used 5mm needles but just use what needles you are comfortable with and suits the yarn.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> I used double knitting yarn 8 ply, Acrylic of course, I used 5mm needles but just use what needles you are comfortable with and suits the yarn.


Thank you.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

T


maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


Nothing wrong with your hat Maryann and your knitting is nice and even.

What makes the hat look not quite right is the black shadow showing under the yellow yarn ..... now if you knitted the same pattern with equal strength colour shades you would find your hat would be perfect but then it wouldn't be a Charlie Brown hat then would it.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> T
> 
> Nothing wrong with your hat Maryann and your knitting is nice and even.
> 
> What makes the hat look not quite right is the black shadow showing under the yellow yarn ..... now if you knitted the same pattern with equal strength colour shades you would find your hat would be perfect but then it wouldn't be a Charlie Brown hat then would it.


I do take note of your comments, thank you, but I was battling to knit with my rigid plastic hand brace on, it made it a bit difficult to knit with. But thats no excuse.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I do take note of your comments, thank you, but I was battling to knit with my rigid plastic hand brace on, it made it a bit difficult to knit with. But thats no excuse.


No excuse needed, as I said your hat and knitting is great, it's the black shadow.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

lil rayma said:
 

> Thank you.


Here is my entry for the parade.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> Here is my entry for the parade.


Just darling. Sorry lil Rayma, I haven't kept track but do you have a little one to give it to or are you donating it?

Lori and I are going to try it tomorrow. It'll be the first time for both of us. (Stranded knitting that is...)


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Sure Charlie Brown would be honoured to wear these hats!!
Great work!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Here is my entry for the parade.


Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Just darling. Sorry lil Rayma, I haven't kept track but do you have a little one to give it to or are you donating it?
> 
> Lori and I are going to try it tomorrow. It'll be the first time for both of us. (Stranded knitting that is...)


This will be donated. No little ones for me to give it to. I have a couple of favorite donation places that I give to and they are so appreciative, which makes me happy. Good luck to you and Lori with your hats. I'm sure you will love making them.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Just darling. Sorry lil Rayma, I haven't kept track but do you have a little one to give it to or are you donating it?
> 
> Lori and I are going to try it tomorrow. It'll be the first time for both of us. (Stranded knitting that is...)


And I will be waiting for the results.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> Here is my entry for the parade.


Thats too cute, I love CB, pity his initials are'nt EB


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Here is my entry for the parade.


So darn cute


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> And I will be waiting for the results.


Ack! Pressure. I promise not to let Charlie and the biddies down.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Still trying to attach my other hat


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Darling hat! Well done!!


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

lil rayma said:


> Here is my entry for the parade.


Great job!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You did a lovely job, I love the colours.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad to see you back ! hope your pain is on the way out.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Your hat is awesome. I don't see any missing rows.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Great looking hat!!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong with your hat. It is a very nice hat and I like the two colors combo., I never knitted in the round because I twist my stitches so it wiould be a challenge for me too. One day I have to do it. Good luck with your next project.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


It doesn't look like a first time for any of it Maryann. Great job - I need to have a really good look for yellow wool. I knitted a minion hat a couple of years or three ago - I _must_ have leftovers somewhere.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I have a nerve problem and it's flared up recently. Tonic water is something I regularly drink anyway, doesn't help with this problem though. Thanks for the suggestion though.
> 
> What I need to do, is remember to do my ulnar glide exercises more often.


Off topic, but have you ever tried acupuncture? Gets the 'chi' flowing in the nerve paths.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> Here is my entry for the parade.


It's delightful.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> Here is my entry for the parade.


Great job!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

cute


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Adding my effort to the Parade. 
Made this one last evening. So cute. thanks for the pattern link Chris.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

LizR said:


> Adding my effort to the Parade.
> Made this one last evening. So cute. thanks for the pattern link Chris.


Lovely hat!


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks good to me.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Heikeh said:


> The Good grief pattern says to cast on 84 st, your hat looks smaller. Is there a specific size to make?


The zig-zag is a multiple of 6. I used size 7 dpns , Impeccable yarn and 60 stitches. 
I decreased when hat was 4 1/2 inches long. A good large preemie or small newborn size.

ETA Oops. I see it pays to read on. Maryann posted the same suggestions a couple of posts after the one i quoted.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh. I need to make one of these for my husband!. Keep up the good work.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that hat!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

trish2222 said:


> Lovely hat!


Thanks Trish. I hope you find your yellow yarn. I happened to bring some on vacation with me to knit Boston Bruins hats. Same colors with added white. 
This one will be donated to the hospital with our senior knitting group items.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


Read quickly and didn't see this was your first 'in the round' hat. It looks great. I only knitted the extra round between decreases for the first 4 decrease rounds. Then I decreased every round.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> Adding my effort to the Parade.
> Made this one last evening. So cute. thanks for the pattern link Chris.


Too good! Nice washable plastic/ vegan.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> Thanks Trish. I hope you find your yellow yarn. I happened to bring some on vacation with me to knit Boston Bruins hats. Same colors with added white.
> This one will be donated to the hospital with our senior knitting group items.


Magic words Lizzie--- My Bs have another fan here!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Pat yourself on the back for learning a new skill! Wonderful!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the hat. You've done Charlie Brown proud.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is just too cute


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love your hat. Also love that you posted a project you knew wasn't perfect, and stand ready to defend it. We all make mistakes when we step out from our comfort zone. I have great respect for those who take on new challenges and then show their mistakes so we can all learn from their efforts. I have no respect for those who belittle those efforts, something I have have seen several times here on KP. 

I used to enjoy posting my projects until a year or so ago when it became obvious that some here had turned it into a form of competition.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

These are so gosh darned cute, I need to jump on the bandwagon! I have lots of yellow left from Levi's minion hat, looks like he's going to get a CB hat, too!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Too good! Nice washable plastic/ vegan.


Yes very vegan and gluten free.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Just darling. Sorry lil Rayma, I haven't kept track but do you have a little one to give it to or are you donating it?
> 
> Lori and I are going to try it tomorrow. It'll be the first time for both of us. (Stranded knitting that is...)


Beautiful hat Rayma!

Yes! Just reading this wonderful thread has me putting my big girl panties on and pulling the Red Heart Super Saver yellow and black yarn out to get started! Can't wait to say that I know how to do stranded knitting! BTW, going to use my new Dyak Black Nickel needles too


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

LizR said:


> Adding my effort to the Parade.
> Made this one last evening. So cute. thanks for the pattern link Chris.


Perfect. I trust you had a good birthday yesterday?


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

loriadams said:


> Perfect. I trust you had a good birthday yesterday?


A lovely day thank you Lori. Had a nice dinner with wine so slept really well last night. 

Glad you will be using your new needles for the CB hat. Will this be their maiden voyage?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! Nicely done.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cute! 


LizR said:


> Adding my effort to the Parade.
> Made this one last evening. So cute. thanks for the pattern link Chris.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Found my yellow plastic - not much but it should suffice!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

LizR said:


> A lovely day thank you Lori. Had a nice dinner with wine so slept really well last night.
> 
> Glad you will be using your new needles for the CB hat. Will this be their maiden voyage?


Yes, for the size 8s. I'm using the US size 4 for a Gansey KAL.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

The hat is nice. You do good work.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very cute hat ! Your knitting is lovely, especially for the first hat knit in the round ! No stopping you now ! Isn't it nice to have no sewing up ? &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Beautiful hat Rayma!
> 
> Yes! Just reading this wonderful thread has me putting my big girl panties on and pulling the Red Heart Super Saver yellow and black yarn out to get started! Can't wait to say that I know how to do stranded knitting! BTW, going to use my new Dyak Black Nickel needles too


I sincerely thank ya and good luck on your hat-to-be.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So adorable


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry  double post


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm thinking Red, Blue and some White for the Pats. LOL Does CB like football. That Peppermint Patty makes it difficult.


I think it's Lucy who always pulls the ball away when he wants to kick it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

LizR said:


> Adding my effort to the Parade.
> Made this one last evening. So cute. thanks for the pattern link Chris.


Very cute Liz :thumbup:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Beautiful hat Rayma!
> 
> Yes! Just reading this wonderful thread has me putting my big girl panties on and pulling the Red Heart Super Saver yellow and black yarn out to get started! Can't wait to say that I know how to do stranded knitting! BTW, going to use my new Dyak Black Nickel needles too


loriadams-Not real familiar with the Dyak needles. Are yours straights, circular, or interchangeable? Do you like knitting with them. The blacks are certainly beautiful. Denise


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> I think it's Lucy who always pulls the ball away when he wants to kick it.


I just Googled it and you are right, except for the very first occurrence of that gag.
I love it, but feel sorry for CB !

http://www.google.com/search?sclient=tablet-gws&site=&source=hp&q=who+pulls+the+ball+away+when+charlie+brown&oq=who+pulls+the+ball+away+when+Charlie+Brow&gs_l=tablet-gws.1.0.30i10.2043.17468.0.20017.42.39.0.3.3.0.196.2608.37j2.39.0....0...1c.1.64.tablet-gws..21.21.1216.0.IT_bVR_Ot6g


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your hat looks very pretty. Good job


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

denisejh said:


> loriadams-Not real familiar with the Dyak needles. Are yours straights, circular, or interchangeable? Do you like knitting with them. The blacks are certainly beautiful. Denise


I got the 5" circular set. They are very nice, probably my new favorites. I don't receive any Christmas presents (by choice) so I treated myself


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

awwwwwww, so darned cute and so nicely done! Mistakes? Can't see 'em. Not even lookin'!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

loriadams said:


> I got the 5" circular set. They are very nice, probably my new favorites. I don't receive any Christmas presents (by choice) so I treated myself


loriadams-Well, they look beautiful! Enjoy them. I'm usually an Addi Turbo girl myself but I may have to try a few Dyak's. Thanks for the tip! Denise


----------



## ksdel4u (Oct 31, 2013)

Great job! That would be my DD's favorite. She is a big Peanuts fan.


----------



## Lorarebecca (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh my goodness!!! So cute!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for joining in the CB parade, hats are looking good, I still cant download my 2nd hat, GRRRRR


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is mine.

I didn't have black so I went with green. I also don't have a baby display head, so I pressed wine goblet with an orange in it into service.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Bobglory said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> I didn't have black so I went with green. I also don't have a baby display head, so I pressed wine goblet with an orange in it into service.


I love the gold/green color combination. It looks great!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> I didn't have black so I went with green. I also don't have a baby display head, so I pressed wine goblet with an orange in it into service.


Love it! love it!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice Gigi, colours dont look bad at all, when I make more I am going to change up the colours. WE should come up with a colour for an adult hat that EB members can make and donate and then see if you can spot them in your town.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Today's contribution, Bright blue and gold (UCLA) for The CB hospital babies. Sorry, all I have is tonight's dinner, Spaghetti squash as the model. This is a tiny one, made with sport weight yarn and sz 4 needle, Magic Loop, of course.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> I didn't have black so I went with green. I also don't have a baby display head, so I pressed wine goblet with an orange in it into service.


Cute, cute. Like the green.
I'm still working on mine, my first colorwork project. I'm not sure I like colorwork, or stranded knitting, but that may be because I cannot do continental and do not have any desire to learn.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful Chrisjac, glad you hadnt eaten the model yet.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Today's contribution, Bright blue and gold (UCLA) for The CB hospital babies. Sorry, all I have is tonight's dinner, Spaghetti squash as the model. This is a tiny one, made with sport weight yarn and sz 4 needle, Magic Loop, of course.


I like those colors! And your squash is just the right size :lol:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Cute, cute. Like the green.
> I'm still working on mine, my first colorwork project. I'm not sure I like colorwork, or stranded knitting, but that may be because I cannot do continental and do not have any desire to learn.


I do Continental only and it is a challenge.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Beautiful Chrisjac, glad you hadnt eaten the model yet.


Baking right now.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I do Continental only and it is a challenge.


I understand! I think I'll be able to do this hat, but that may be the extent of my colorwork. Hope to get multiples done - lots of yardage in those skeins of RHSS don't you know. :XD:

ETA - I'm a right handed flicker.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

loriadams said:


> I understand! I think I'll be able to do this hat, but that may be the extent of my colorwork. Hope to get multiples done - lots of yardage in those skeins of RHSS don't you know. :XD:
> 
> ETA - I'm a right handed flicker.


I dont know what you call my knitting but my yarn also comes from my R hand and I didnt have a problem with changing the colour. My problem came from just knitting stocking stitch as it was the first time I had used circulars for a hat.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

How could anyone dare belittle that cute hat, you did a great job! I sure will make one and donate it with others to the safe house in town for abused men and women, lots of children show up too. Wonder how many will get done! I have lots of yellow, GS favourite color.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

MG; the more the merrier, any colour will do, just post a picture when done please.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> How could anyone dare belittle that cute hat, you did a great job! I sure will make one and donate it with others to the safe house in town for abused men and women, lots of children show up too. Wonder how many will get done! I have lots of yellow, GS favourite color.


You missed the first time this hat was made and shown on a Happy Hat thread. Someone actually insulted it and tried to throw it under the bus.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Bobglory said:



> Here is mine.
> 
> I didn't have black so I went with green. I also don't have a baby display head, so I pressed wine goblet with an orange in it into service.


Nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Today's contribution, Bright blue and gold (UCLA) for The CB hospital babies. Sorry, all I have is tonight's dinner, Spaghetti squash as the model. This is a tiny one, made with sport weight yarn and sz 4 needle, Magic Loop, of course.


Nice Christine :thumbup:


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

Ladies....great hats!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Mine is done and I'll post it tomorrow...


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> You missed the first time this hat was made and shown on a Happy Hat thread. Someone actually insulted it and tried to throw it under the bus.


Oh, I did not know. So can I still participate? I remember posting on a happy hat thread but guess I missed something.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Mine is done and I'll post it tomorrow...


Why not tonight, are you blocking it first, better ask YKW how to do it correctly before you make a mess of it.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Why not tonight, are you blocking it first, better ask YKW how to do it correctly before you make a mess of it.


I'm going to bed right now. If I start faffing about taking pics etc I'll never get to bed. I'm also taking my time in thinking how to present my little creation creatively. A coat hanger won't work....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Oh, I did not know. So can I still participate? I remember posting on a happy hat thread but guess I missed something.


 If you wish to see what happened, it's available: Page 3

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381048-3.html

We'd love your participation!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

loriadams said:


> Cute, cute. Like the green.
> I'm still working on mine, my first colorwork project. I'm not sure I like colorwork, or stranded knitting, but that may be because I cannot do continental and do not have any desire to learn.


It's just practice Lori. That's all it is. I'm not great at it and also don't knit continental. Just be sure to cross your yarn every 2 or 3 stitches and spread the stitches out so the floats(the yarn going across the back of the stitches) don't pull too tight otherwise you may get puckering. Hope this makes sense.

ETA Also a flicker. )


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Today's contribution, Bright blue and gold (UCLA) for The CB hospital babies. Sorry, all I have is tonight's dinner, Spaghetti squash as the model. This is a tiny one, made with sport weight yarn and sz 4 needle, Magic Loop, of course.


Great model for a cute hat CJ. It works perfectly and I really like the blue and gold.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> I didn't have black so I went with green. I also don't have a baby display head, so I pressed wine goblet with an orange in it into service.


Great colors Gigi


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> Here is my entry for the parade.


Nicely done, and so quick! I'm going to have to break down and go buy some yarn...just don't have the right stuff here! Either too itchy, too thin or varigated. Tomorrow it will get done!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

LizR said:


> Adding my effort to the Parade.
> Made this one last evening. So cute. thanks for the pattern link Chris.


It is cute!! Turned out great!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Why not tonight, are you blocking it first, better ask YKW how to do it correctly before you make a mess of it.





trish2222 said:


> I'm going to bed right now. If I start faffing about taking pics etc I'll never get to bed. I'm also taking my time in thinking how to present my little creation creatively. A coat hanger won't work....


You guys are cracking me up!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> I didn't have black so I went with green. I also don't have a baby display head, so I pressed wine goblet with an orange in it into service.


Love the green! The hat turned out great! Can't wait it get started!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Today's contribution, Bright blue and gold (UCLA) for The CB hospital babies. Sorry, all I have is tonight's dinner, Spaghetti squash as the model. This is a tiny one, made with sport weight yarn and sz 4 needle, Magic Loop, of course.


Nice colors! The babies will certainly look good in that! Great model! What are you making to go along with the spaghetti squash?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Trish, yes I am going to bed as well its 01.45am Monday, got an early busy day tomorrow.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> If you wish to see what happened, it's available: Page 3
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381048-3.html
> 
> We'd love your participation!


Gosh I have some catching up to do, 47 pages, I went to bed on pg 3. Going to now now again, you know a EB has to get her sleep.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> I didn't have black so I went with green. I also don't have a baby display head, so I pressed wine goblet with an orange in it into service.


Nice one Gigi!

Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Nice one Gigi!
> 
> Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make!


Wowsa! Hope you finished that glass before upending! That is one wonderful little hat!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Today's contribution, Bright blue and gold (UCLA) for The CB hospital babies. Sorry, all I have is tonight's dinner, Spaghetti squash as the model. This is a tiny one, made with sport weight yarn and sz 4 needle, Magic Loop, of course.


 :thumbup: Love those colors!

Hey, do you think we should try to flood the pictures section with a separate thread for each, giving our details?


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

[/quote]Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make![/quote]

Great hat!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> :thumbup: Love those colors!
> 
> Hey, do you think we should try to flood the pictures section with a separate thread for each, giving our details?


Nah! We do have some interesting models though. I gave that info because I didn't use Worsted yarn like everyone else. I thought someone might like to know they can use a lighter yarn weight.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Nice one Gigi!
> 
> Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make!


Shannon123--You did good! Love how it looks! Now, put some wine in that glass! Cheers!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok, here it is. Not blocked yet - and *yes* I do know how to block acrylic and *no* I do not need to get a link to a youtube video :x

ETA - I used a different pattern obviously, I think I'll go with the shallower zig zag next time.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I do Continental only and it is a challenge.


I can do both Continental and English, the fun for me is catching my floats! (Fumble, fumble). This is a great project for a first stranded pattern; also done by ML.

I "designed" it to be preemie sized.

I still despise YKW for many things, but this project came about due to her petty display of jealousy! I'm beyond happy that we've chosen this as a way of supporting you, CJ and all of our biddy buddies.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I can do both Continental and English, the fun for me is catching my floats! (Fumble, fumble). This is a great project for a first stranded pattern; also done by ML.
> 
> I "designed" it to be preemie sized.
> 
> I still despise YKW for many things, but this project came about due to her petty display of jealousy! *I'm beyond happy that we've chosen this as a way of supporting you, CJ and all of our biddy buddies.*


Me too - and I learned something new 
:thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Nice one Gigi!
> 
> Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make!


Great job 123


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Ok, here it is. Not blocked yet - and *yes* I do know how to block acrylic and *no* I do not need to get a link to a youtube video :x
> 
> ETA - I used a different pattern obviously, I think I'll go with the shallower zig zag next time.


Gorgeous Lori! The deep zig zags look really good!


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Its really nice. I like the colours.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I can do both Continental and English, the fun for me is catching my floats! (Fumble, fumble). This is a great project for a first stranded pattern; also done by ML.
> 
> I "designed" it to be preemie sized.
> 
> I still despise YKW for many things, but this project came about due to her petty display of jealousy! I'm beyond happy that we've chosen this as a way of supporting you, CJ and all of our biddy buddies.


Can anyone be any nicer than you?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Ok, here it is. Not blocked yet - and *yes* I do know how to block acrylic and *no* I do not need to get a link to a youtube video :x
> 
> ETA - I used a different pattern obviously, I think I'll go with the shallower zig zag next time.


Great hat Lori! I'm high-fiving you. We did it! Our first stranded project. It won't be the last for me, it was fun. A bit fiddly at times but I just love our little hats.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the hats , love CB.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Gorgeous Lori! The deep zig zags look really good!


Thank you - I just followed a Knitting Daily blog post on stranding. It said nothing about catching the floats - or maybe it did, I read it last night. So, is there some trick with those floats I'm missing?


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Great hat Lori! I'm high-fiving you. We did it! Our first stranded project. It won't be the last for me, it was fun. A bit fiddly at times but I just love our little hats.


Thanks Shannon! Glad you had fun - mine was more of a chore! But I *did* it! Though doing a preemie hat was soooo small! Maybe I'll try it with a regular size hat.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make![/quote]

Great hat![/quote]

Thanks Mary!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Shannon123--You did good! Love how it looks! Now, put some wine in that glass! Cheers!


Thank you! I just might have that glass of wine, it's dinner time.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Nice one Gigi!
> 
> Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make!


Cute in black and white Shannon


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Ok, here it is. Not blocked yet - and *yes* I do know how to block acrylic and *no* I do not need to get a link to a youtube video :x
> 
> ETA - I used a different pattern obviously, I think I'll go with the shallower zig zag next time.


I like it Lori, well done :thumbup:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Love all the hats! You guys did great. 

ETA: for being biddies that is.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Shannon123 said:


> Nice one Gigi!
> 
> Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make!


I love it Shannon. Very chic.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> Love all the hats! You guys did great.
> 
> ETA: for being biddies that is.


Hey......... hmmmmm


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

loriadams said:


> Ok, here it is. Not blocked yet - and *yes* I do know how to block acrylic and *no* I do not need to get a link to a youtube video :x
> 
> ETA - I used a different pattern obviously, I think I'll go with the shallower zig zag next time.


Great job Lori. Love the deep zig-zag.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Hey......... hmmmmm


We're all biddies! :XD:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

LizR said:


> Great job Lori. Love the deep zig-zag.


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> We're all biddies! :XD:


Really????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

loriadams said:


> Ok, here it is. Not blocked yet - and *yes* I do know how to block acrylic and *no* I do not need to get a link to a youtube video :x
> 
> ETA - I used a different pattern obviously, I think I'll go with the shallower zig zag next time.


That looks good! Way to block!!! Personally, I would skip that part--oh, my!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Thank you! I just might have that glass of wine, it's dinner time.


Well, with dinner, you must! Everything tastes better with a little wine!!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm a biddy he's a biddy she's a biddy we're a biddy
wouldn't you like to be a biddy too?
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

All the hats look great. Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

gjz said:


> That looks good! Way to block!!! Personally, I would skip that part--oh, my!


Yep, I think I will skip that part


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> I'm a biddy he's a biddy she's a biddy we're a biddy
> wouldn't you like to be a biddy too?
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


You are too funny!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

cah said:


> I'm a biddy he's a biddy she's a biddy we're a biddy
> wouldn't you like to be a biddy too?
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Biddies have more fun! :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

cah said:


> I'm a biddy he's a biddy she's a biddy we're a biddy
> wouldn't you like to be a biddy too?
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Everyone wants to be a biddy---


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Nice one Gigi!
> 
> Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make!


It looks great! Wine glasses sure do come in handy.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Ok, here it is. Not blocked yet - and *yes* I do know how to block acrylic and *no* I do not need to get a link to a youtube video :x
> 
> ETA - I used a different pattern obviously, I think I'll go with the shallower zig zag next time.


It looks great! I have to say, I am really enjoying this.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> It looks great! I have to say, I am really enjoying this.


I am too - we are a talented bunch!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> I casted on 60 sts to accommodate the repeat pattern of the zig zag. Rib 6 rows, s/s 4 rows did the zig zag = 8 rows, s/s 4 rows started the decrease.


I followed what you did Maryann. This is my third color work. The first two were a breeze and had no problem at all using ML and knit in Portuguese style. This time I decided to use DPNs to my disappointment. I had such a hard time and felt like a beginner knitter. I think the needles are too long at eight inches. Will not be using DPNs any time soon.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> Here is my entry for the parade.


Nice job.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

LizR said:


> Adding my effort to the Parade.
> Made this one last evening. So cute. thanks for the pattern link Chris.


Another good job.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

LizR said:


> The zig-zag is a multiple of 6. I used size 7 dpns , Impeccable yarn and 60 stitches.
> I decreased when hat was 4 1/2 inches long. A good large preemie or small newborn size.
> 
> ETA Oops. I see it pays to read on. Maryann posted the same suggestions a couple of posts after the one i quoted.


I did that too but would have liked to use lighter weight yarn but didn't have any.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> I didn't have black so I went with green. I also don't have a baby display head, so I pressed wine goblet with an orange in it into service.


Looks good with the green gigi.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> It looks great! Wine glasses sure do come in handy.


Love love the avatar Gigi, :XD:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Today's contribution, Bright blue and gold (UCLA) for The CB hospital babies. Sorry, all I have is tonight's dinner, Spaghetti squash as the model. This is a tiny one, made with sport weight yarn and sz 4 needle, Magic Loop, of course.


Love this combo.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Love love the avatar Gigi, :XD:


Sometimes I just have no self control .....


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Nice one Gigi!
> 
> Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make!


Great job Shannon.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Sometimes I just have no self control .....


But you always make me smile, even when I'm p***ed off.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

loriadams said:



> Ok, here it is. Not blocked yet - and *yes* I do know how to block acrylic and *no* I do not need to get a link to a youtube video :x
> 
> ETA - I used a different pattern obviously, I think I'll go with the shallower zig zag next time.


Lori, great job. You, Maryann and Shannon did great for your first color work.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> I can do both Continental and English, the fun for me is catching my floats! (Fumble, fumble). This is a great project for a first stranded pattern; also done by ML.
> 
> I "designed" it to be preemie sized.
> 
> I still despise YKW for many things, but this project came about due to her petty display of jealousy! I'm beyond happy that we've chosen this as a way of supporting you, CJ and all of our biddy buddies.


We surely have had some wonderful things come about from the ugliness of one.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> We surely have had some wonderful things come about from the ugliness of one.


The little hat that brought us together.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Love love the avatar Gigi, :XD:


Oh my gosh - didn't notice your sheep is drinking kool aid. Just as long as it's not kook aid!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

All these CB premie hats are adorable!

I'll be making mine in a few days, when I finish the WIP for my niece's birthday. Will post when it's done.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> I can do both Continental and English, the fun for me is catching my floats! (Fumble, fumble). This is a great project for a first stranded pattern; also done by ML.
> 
> I "designed" it to be preemie sized.
> 
> I still despise YKW for many things, but this project came about due to her petty display of jealousy! I'm beyond happy that we've chosen this as a way of supporting you, CJ and all of our biddy buddies.


Yes, Shannon, great points. And don't forget that a whole bunch of adorable CB premie hats are going to be donated, too.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> Sometimes I just have no self control .....


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Great avatar!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> I can do both Continental and English, the fun for me is catching my floats! (Fumble, fumble). This is a great project for a first stranded pattern; also done by ML.
> 
> I "designed" it to be preemie sized.
> 
> I still despise YKW for many things, but this project came about due to her petty display of jealousy! I'm beyond happy that we've chosen this as a way of supporting you, CJ and all of our biddy buddies.


That is the main reason why this thread came about, I thought that we must stand behind our EB CJ just to show YKW that we do stand together and a baby will benefit from our work even if they wear it once.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

loriadams said:


> Me too - and I learned something new
> :thumbup:


And you didnt need a expert to tell you how. Well done love the hat


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely !


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

BB beautiful hat. Must say I have done colour work before but it was my first time using circulars for a hat.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

I like the hat. I think you did a good job!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Trying again to attach photo. Yay it went through, I see now why my black shows through, I think I must not catch the yarn not in use on every stitch , if you get my drift


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

loriadams said:


> Oh my gosh - didn't notice your sheep is drinking kool aid. Just as long as it's not kook aid!


Me too. I guess I see better in the early morning. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I grew up in sheep country and loved seeing the newborn lambs each spring.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

As long as the kool aid doesn't dye his coat, otherwise you will have to dip him in vinegar


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

maryann1701 said:


> Trying again to attach photo. Yay it went through, I see now why my black shows through, I think I must not catch the yarn not in use on every stitch , if you get my drift


Good morning. 
It's great Maryann. I hadn't done color work in eons and even then only simple patterns. I was having difficulty carrying the floats loosely enough so watched a you tube video how to.
The instructor suggested catching the floats every 2 or 3 stitches. The shadow will show through with this color combination no matter what. I'm trying different colors next.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

My next one will be red and blue but I am going to do Swiss darning for the zig zag just to see how it will look.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> My next one will be red and blue but I am going to do Swiss darning for the zig zag just to see how it will look.


Anything you do will bring a smile to a new mother going home with a new baby in her arms.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Nice one Gigi!
> 
> Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> We surely have had some wonderful things come about from the ugliness of one.


Absolutely :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

loriadams said:


> Ok, here it is. Not blocked yet - and *yes* I do know how to block acrylic and *no* I do not need to get a link to a youtube video :x
> 
> ETA - I used a different pattern obviously, I think I'll go with the shallower zig zag next time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> That is the main reason why this thread came about, I thought that we must stand behind our EB CJ just to show YKW that we do stand together and a baby will benefit from our work even if they wear it once.


You are a great person Maryann


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> I can do both Continental and English, the fun for me is catching my floats! (Fumble, fumble). This is a great project for a first stranded pattern; also done by ML.
> 
> I "designed" it to be preemie sized.
> 
> I still despise YKW for many things, but this project came about due to her petty display of jealousy! I'm beyond happy that we've chosen this as a way of supporting you, CJ and all of our biddy buddies.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well done to both! 


Shannon123 said:


> Great hat Lori! I'm high-fiving you. We did it! Our first stranded project. It won't be the last for me, it was fun. A bit fiddly at times but I just love our little hats.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations to all where this is their first attempt!
They are all wonderful!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

Wonderful hats &#128077;


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

My version of quick CB EB preemie beanie hat.

Yarn: 100% acrylic.

Needles: DPNs: 3.25mm (for rib), 3.75 (for ss).

In case you are unable to tell the difference (!):

Pic 1: Outside view

Pic 2: Inside view





maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Katsch said:


> You are a great person Maryann


Thank you, well I try to be.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Congratulations to all where this is their first attempt!
> They are all wonderful!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: we all strive for improvement


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> My version of quick CB EB preemie beanie hat.
> 
> Yarn: 100% acrylic.
> 
> ...


Super Duper, no one can tell you how to do color work, can they? You could teach as well.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm learning all the time!! I do like colour work and want to do fair isle again as I used to do quite a lot, years ago.

As for teaching?? I'm not YKW - just because I can knit, doesn't mean I convey the skills easily to the learner - and wouldn't dream of placing myself on that pedestal!

Thank you for your positive feedback - no matter how many things someone creates, it's always great to get lovely, GENUINE, comments. 



chrisjac said:


> Super Duper, no one can tell you how to do color work, can they? You could teach as well.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I'm learning all the time!! I do like colour work and want to do fair isle again as I used to do quite a lot, years ago.
> 
> As for teaching?? I'm not YKW - just because I can knit, doesn't mean I convey the skills easily to the learner - and wouldn't dream of placing myself on that pedestal!
> 
> Thank you for your positive feedback - no matter how many things someone creates, it's always great to get lovely, GENUINE, comments.


Only one pedestal in KP. We're all laughing.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> My version of quick CB EB preemie beanie hat.
> 
> Yarn: 100% acrylic.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the inside view. I quickly read instructions on how to do stranding but I swear it said nothing about catching the floats. My hat is a hot mess on the inside, think I will give it another try.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You're welcome - yours is lovely, who'd know??? 



loriadams said:


> Thank you for the inside view. I quickly read instructions on how to do stranding but I swear it said nothing about catching the floats. My hat is a hot mess on the inside, think I will give it another try.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Thank you for the inside view. I quickly read instructions on how to do stranding but I swear it said nothing about catching the floats. My hat is a hot mess on the inside, think I will give it another try.


Catching every other stitch works for me.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> You're welcome - yours is lovely, who'd know???


Thank you, but believe me - it's a mess! So glad I did it though - a little more research is in order.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Catching every other stitch works for me.


This is what I'm going to do next time. I need to check a few more instructional sites before hand. Hell, I might even check out a youtube video or two! :XD:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> This is what I'm going to do next time. I need to check a few more instructional sites before hand. Hell, I might even check out a youtube video or two! :XD:


Oh yes, there are some old gems in YouTube. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I present my design - well, it's not the recommended yarn and needles, therefore it's _my_ design. So there.

It's on a dumbbell to counteract the proliferation of wine glasses. We need balance, so they tell me.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Great hat. We're all most critical of our own work. If you don't point out the "mistake" no one else is likely to see it. Especially a non knitter.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Adorable! Think I have those colors to make and put in charity box. Fun idea!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I present my design - well, it's not the recommended yarn and needles, therefore it's _my_ design. So there.
> 
> It's on a dumbbell to counteract the proliferation of wine glasses. We need balance, so they tell me.


A little cutie. Good for you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I present my design - well, it's not the recommended yarn and needles, therefore it's _my_ design. So there.
> 
> It's on a dumbbell to counteract the proliferation of wine glasses. We need balance, so they tell me.


Oh my, an original! Love it! :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> That is the main reason why this thread came about, I thought that we must stand behind our EB CJ just to show YKW that we do stand together and a baby will benefit from our work even if they wear it once.


 :thumbup:

Your avatar is perfect right now! So many new avatars... 😀


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Catching every other stitch works for me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ha! Mine was sitting on a tub of gravy granules!!


trish2222 said:


> I present my design - well, it's not the recommended yarn and needles, therefore it's _my_ design. So there.
> 
> It's on a dumbbell to counteract the proliferation of wine glasses. We need balance, so they tell me.


 :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice zig-zag in the middle - I like it.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I present my design - well, it's not the recommended yarn and needles, therefore it's _my_ design. So there.
> 
> WE HAVE A DESIGNER IN THE HOUSE. Yes I was shouting
> That is so cute


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> I didn't have black so I went with green. I also don't have a baby display head, so I pressed wine goblet with an orange in it into service.


Gigi-Gold and green works. Very nice hat! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Today's contribution, Bright blue and gold (UCLA) for The CB hospital babies. Sorry, all I have is tonight's dinner, Spaghetti squash as the model. This is a tiny one, made with sport weight yarn and sz 4 needle, Magic Loop, of course.


chrisjac-Your hat is great. I'm so jealous. I've never been able to master the Magic loop. I admire those who can do it. I'm all thumbs and just get totally confused so it's dpn's and very small fixed circulars for me. Denise


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm really getting a kick out of seeing all the CB hats. Especially the 'original designs' being created. 

I think all us 'old/elderly' knitters quite often create out own designs as we go by adding different stitch patterns, changing our minds as we go and heading off in different directions than first intended. At least I know I do-----but I just say 'oh well' - it worked and keep going.

Some of the newer knitters don't realize that anything we/they do has most likely been done many times in the past. There's really nothing new under the sun-just history repeating itself.

Blessings to all and joyful knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

denisejh said:


> chrisjac-Your hat is great. I'm so jealous. I've never been able to master the Magic loop. I admire those who can do it. I'm all thumbs and just get totally confused so it's dpn's and very small fixed circulars for me. Denise


Thanks, Denise. I wish you could sit next to me and I would show you how easy it is. 
Do you have a knitting group nearby? Maybe there's a knitter who can show you?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Nice one Gigi!
> 
> Here's mine sitting on an upended stemless wine glass. So fun to make!


Good one Shannon - I trust not much wine was sacrificed in the shooting of that photo...


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Trying again to attach photo. Yay it went through, I see now why my black shows through, I think I must not catch the yarn not in use on every stitch , if you get my drift


Lovely, MaryAnn! Can't wait to start/finish mine. I have my granddaughter today, not sure if I will be able to start today.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Katsch said:


> You are a great person Maryann


Ditto! Many great things are happening because of this thread.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> My version of quick CB EB preemie beanie hat.
> 
> Yarn: 100% acrylic.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the visual...I haven't done this type of knitting yet...good to see what I'm up against. Thanks!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I present my design - well, it's not the recommended yarn and needles, therefore it's _my_ design. So there.
> 
> It's on a dumbbell to counteract the proliferation of wine glasses. We need balance, so they tell me.


The hat is so cute! Have a great day, everyone! Off to get my granddaughter.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Ok, here it is. Not blocked yet - and *yes* I do know how to block acrylic and *no* I do not need to get a link to a youtube video :x
> 
> ETA - I used a different pattern obviously, I think I'll go with the shallower zig zag next time.


Yours is one of a kind - it _demands_ attention. It's different from the rest of the herd and proud of it. A free thinker if I may describe a simple hat that way. What a load of guff I write :lol:

Nice hat - I like it.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

gjz said:


> Everyone wants to be a biddy---


I used to be a hag. I was born awkward...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> I followed what you did Maryann. This is my third color work. The first two were a breeze and had no problem at all using ML and knit in Portuguese style. This time I decided to use DPNs to my disappointment. I had such a hard time and felt like a beginner knitter. I think the needles are too long at eight inches. Will not be using DPNs any time soon.


Good one again. I can't be doing with dpns - they drop out all the time :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Trying again to attach photo. Yay it went through, I see now why my black shows through, I think I must not catch the yarn not in use on every stitch , if you get my drift


It's good. The black will show whatever you do. I haven't read on so I'm sure I'm not the first to say that. I did a shawl which had stranded work in it. Blue and white - the blue showed through so I elected to do intarsia instead.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You're very welcome! Mine is by no means perfect but the main thing is to carry the thread loosely every 2/3 stitches so it doesn't pull in the knitting. Also, I hate seeing darker colours through the lighter background. 

tightly


gjz said:


> Thanks for the visual...I haven't done this type of knitting yet...good to see what I'm up against. Thanks!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> My version of quick CB EB preemie beanie hat.
> 
> Yarn: 100% acrylic.
> 
> ...


Aaahhhh, Bisto :lol:

Another good one :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I just want to thank all of you for taking up the challenge of knitting a CB EB hat, all the contributions will be gladly accepted at any charity of your choice. Us EB's have to stand together.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> I just want to thank all of you for taking up the challenge of knitting a CB EB hat, all the contributions will be gladly accepted at any charity of your choice. Us EB's have to stand together.


 :thumbup: It was fun...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I used to be a hag. I was born awkward...


Haha, funny.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> My next one will be red and blue but I am going to do Swiss darning for the zig zag just to see how it will look.


Well hat was knitted and I tried to do the swiss darning but I found I couldnt hold the sewing needle in my fingers with the brace on, so I will knit another with the z z knitted in.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Ok, here it is. Not blocked yet - and *yes* I do know how to block acrylic and *no* I do not need to get a link to a youtube video :x
> 
> ETA - I used a different pattern obviously, I think I'll go with the shallower zig zag next time.


I really like this with the bigger zig-zag.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks, Denise. I wish you could sit next to me and I would show you how easy it is.
> Do you have a knitting group nearby? Maybe there's a knitter who can show you?


chrisjac-Alamitos Bay Yarn Company close. They used to have a guy working there who taught it but I don't think he's there anymore. I got the Magic loop booklet. I figure I need to go to YouTube and see the video's there. The booklet gave me the general idea but I need to see it being done. YouTube is probably going to be my best bet. I just need to find the time to sit and practice. Dog training is taking up a lot of time and kicking my butt (on the good side-I've lost 7 pounds with all the exercise!). I'm hoping the next weekend or two will be quiet enough for me to settle in and give it an honest try. Maybe with the big time rain expected this week, dog training will be canceled and I can actually have some real free time! Keeping my fingers crossed. Thanks. Denise


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

denisejh said:


> chrisjac-Alamitos Bay Yarn Company close. They used to have a guy working there who taught it but I don't think he's there anymore. I got the Magic loop booklet. I figure I need to go to YouTube and see the video's there. The booklet gave me the general idea but I need to see it being done. YouTube is probably going to be my best bet. I just need to find the time to sit and practice. Dog training is taking up a lot of time and kicking my butt (on the good side-I've lost 7 pounds with all the exercise!). I'm hoping the next weekend or two will be quiet enough for me to settle in and give it an honest try. Maybe with the big time rain expected this week, dog training will be canceled and I can actually have some real free time! Keeping my fingers crossed. Thanks. Denise


Sweetie, try LiatGat on YouTube, That woman is great on Magic Loop.

And did you say Rain? Awesome for California!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Sweetie, try LiatGat on YouTube, That woman is great on Magic Loop.
> 
> And did you say Rain? Awesome for California!


chrisjac-OMG! I totally forgot about Liat. I think she has Magic Loop video class. I'll look on YouTube and on her website. Thanks so much for the reminder. These days, I think I'd forget my head if it wasn't attached! Yep, rain all week. Today, just a little bit. Tomorrow, another storm is heading in and it's supposed to be ugly. Between Tuesday and Wednesday, the weather people are expecting anywhere from 1-3" of rain and 1-2' of snow in the local mountains. Another storm is expected Thursday and Friday with possible rain over the weekend. These are supposedly the first major storms from El Nino and they are expected to be just the tip of the storm (so to speak!) for El Nino. Holding my breath for the people living in the burn areas. This could really be bad for them. We are actually still having wild fires here in SoCal (just had a couple last week) so this rain can't come soon enough! Of course, my Cornelia might not agree. She hates rain and refused to walk on wet grass. She's such a diva! Daisy and Bo don't seem to mind the rain too much as long as they get a good toweling off after. I use furniture moving pads on the furniture where they like to lay down so no problems with damp dogs on the furniture! Again, thanks so much about the Liat reminder!!!!! Denise


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thassit!!! Can you tell I'm not a cook?!


trish2222 said:


> Aaahhhh, Bisto :lol:
> 
> Another good one :thumbup:


 :roll:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

denisejh said:


> chrisjac-OMG! I totally forgot about Liat. I think she has Magic Loop video class. I'll look on YouTube and on her website. Thanks so much for the reminder. These days, I think I'd forget my head if it wasn't attached! Yep, rain all week. Today, just a little bit. Tomorrow, another storm is heading in and it's supposed to be ugly. Between Tuesday and Wednesday, the weather people are expecting anywhere from 1-3" of rain and 1-2' of snow in the local mountains. Another storm is expected Thursday and Friday with possible rain over the weekend. These are supposedly the first major storms from El Nino and they are expected to be just the tip of the storm (so to speak!) for El Nino. Holding my breath for the people living in the burn areas. This could really be bad for them. We are actually still having wild fires here in SoCal (just had a couple last week) so this rain can't come soon enough! Of course, my Cornelia might not agree. She hates rain and refused to walk on wet grass. She's such a diva! Daisy and Bo don't seem to mind the rain too much as long as they get a good toweling off after. I use furniture moving pads on the furniture where they like to lay down so no problems with damp dogs on the furniture! Again, thanks so much about the Liat reminder!!!!! Denise


Good , good Denise!

Christine


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


That's a pretty hat, Maryann. Who would dare to belittle it with a normal brain?


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

All the hats are adorable. Great knitting everyone.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

loriadams said:


> Thank you, but believe me - it's a mess! So glad I did it though - a little more research is in order.


You would never know it from the outside, your tension looks perfect Lori. I can tell I pulled mine too tight, a problem I didn't have with Portuguese style.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> I present my design - well, it's not the recommended yarn and needles, therefore it's _my_ design. So there.
> 
> It's on a dumbbell to counteract the proliferation of wine glasses. We need balance, so they tell me.


Looks great Trish. The neck on that dumbbell looks familiar. :XD:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> That's a pretty hat, Maryann. Who would dare to belittle it with a normal brain?


Anna, take a look at this on Page 3. This is why we started this project.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381048-3.html Page3


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> Good one again. I can't be doing with dpns - they drop out all the time :lol:


Haha they do on me too, so I knitted tight. I was pushing the stitches to the front of the needle at one point and pushed it right off and onto the floor. A new one for me. :lol:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Had to stay in the condo today waiting for maintenance and the IT guy-vertical blinds and tv problems-so I made another CB hat. 
This one is for his cousin Charlotte Brown. As you can see I found a lovely(ugh) fish vase in the condo to use as a stand.
Pale pink Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly and Simply Soft mint green.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> Had to stay in the condo today waiting for maintenance and the IT guy-vertical blinds and tv problems-so I made another CB hat.
> This one is for his cousin Charlotte Brown. As you can see I found a lovely(ugh) fish vase in the condo to use as a stand.
> Pale pink Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly and Simply Soft mint green.


Very chic! Love it! Nice washable easy- peasy care yarns. Love the fish's rear end, by the way.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

LizR said:


> Had to stay in the condo today waiting for maintenance and the IT guy-vertical blinds and tv problems-so I made another CB hat.
> This one is for his cousin Charlotte Brown. As you can see I found a lovely(ugh) fish vase in the condo to use as a stand.
> Pale pink Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly and Simply Soft mint green.


Very prrrretty


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Very feminine! 


LizR said:


> Had to stay in the condo today waiting for maintenance and the IT guy-vertical blinds and tv problems-so I made another CB hat.
> This one is for his cousin Charlotte Brown. As you can see I found a lovely(ugh) fish vase in the condo to use as a stand.
> Pale pink Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly and Simply Soft mint green.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful, thanks for posting


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Yours is one of a kind - it _demands_ attention. It's different from the rest of the herd and proud of it. A free thinker if I may describe a simple hat that way. What a load of guff I write :lol:
> 
> Nice hat - I like it.


Yours I like! On a dumb bell even! Soon I'm going to try another in dark green and light gray. I think I need to do adult size with my 16" needle. I just could not figure out the float tension doing ML.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

LizR said:


> Had to stay in the condo today waiting for maintenance and the IT guy-vertical blinds and tv problems-so I made another CB hat.
> This one is for his cousin Charlotte Brown. As you can see I found a lovely(ugh) fish vase in the condo to use as a stand.
> Pale pink Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly and Simply Soft mint green.


Love the colors! A little one will look very chic wearing that.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks great to me.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

LizR said:


> Had to stay in the condo today waiting for maintenance and the IT guy-vertical blinds and tv problems-so I made another CB hat.
> This one is for his cousin Charlotte Brown. As you can see I found a lovely(ugh) fish vase in the condo to use as a stand.
> Pale pink Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly and Simply Soft mint green.


Very cute Liz, a CB hat in pink for a little girl.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

bostonbean2 said:


> Very cute Liz, a CB hat in pink for a little girl.


Thank you Bean. I use a lot of mint. It's a shade which looks good with almost any other color. 
It really was a matter of what I brought with me. I had plans of choosing carefully and putting together little kits to work on but then Christmas happened and as usual at the last minute everything hit the fan along with family problems. Soo...the day before leaving for the winter I am in my yarn stash throwing random skeins into a vacuum bag with few real plans in mind. There will probably be a few surprises coming back home with me. Then again there will be a Michael's coupon in the Sunday paper each week and a Michael's store near by.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

LizR said:


> Thank you Bean. I use a lot of mint. It's a shade which looks good with almost any other color.
> It really was a matter of what I brought with me. I had plans of choosing carefully and putting together little kits to work on but then Christmas happened and as usual at the last minute everything hit the fan along with family problems. Soo...the day before leaving for the winter I am in my yarn stash throwing random skeins into a vacuum bag with few real plans in mind. There will probably be a few surprises coming back home with me. Then again there will be a Michael's coupon in the Sunday paper each week and a Michael's store near by.


Christmas does have a way of getting in the way, glad it only comes around once a year. You can get the coupons online in case you do not have the paper. I will go to their website and pull up the coupon. I leave that tab open and bring my tablet with me with the coupon showing to use with my purchase.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> Christmas does have a way of getting in the way, glad it only comes around once a year. You can get the coupons online in case you do not have the paper. I will go to their website and pull up the coupon. I leave that tab open and bring my tablet with me with the coupon showing to use with my purchase.


I do the same with my Smartphone. You can load an app onto your phone so that all you have to do is tap it and the latest coupon comes up.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Cute hat!!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

bostonbean2 said:


> Christmas does have a way of getting in the way, glad it only comes around once a year. You can get the coupons online in case you do not have the paper. I will go to their website and pull up the coupon. I leave that tab open and bring my tablet with me with the coupon showing to use with my purchase.


Thanks for the reminder. I have emails from them every day on my tablet and I never think of using those coupons. Hubs just automatically gives me the ad from the paper each week. 
Getting the cold weather in Boston today huh? Stay warm and off any possible ice. BTW how is the ankle? I think about you frequently but have been doing more reading than posting. Now I have a lot more time and I owe you a pattern.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Artbarn said:


> I do the same with my Smartphone. You can load an app onto your phone so that all you have to do is tap it and the latest coupon comes up.


I stopped putting any kind of apps on my phone that have to do with shopping and coupons. When I first used one I was at Kohl's and was getting inundated with messages as I was walking around. They know exactly where you are in the store and you get messages for items as you walk by. I felt like I had the FBI following me. Not for me, I like to be left alone when shopping.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

LizR said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I have emails from them every day on my tablet and I never think of using those coupons. Hubs just automatically gives me the ad from the paper each week.
> Getting the cold weather in Boston today huh? Stay warm and off any possible ice. BTW how is the ankle? I think about you frequently but have been doing more reading than posting. Now I have a lot more time and I owe you a pattern.


I just brought my trash out and in thirty seconds I thought my thumb was going to fall off. Oh yeah, baby its cold outside.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Christmas does have a way of getting in the way, glad it only comes around once a year. You can get the coupons online in case you do not have the paper. I will go to their website and pull up the coupon. I leave that tab open and bring my tablet with me with the coupon showing to use with my purchase.


Totally agree. I think I'll wait until tomorrow to go. We're at 11 degrees today. My little birdbath is nothing but ice.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Totally agree. I think I'll wait until tomorrow to go. We're at 11 degrees today. My little birdbath is nothing but ice.


Oh brrrrrr....! I should have realized you would be getting this cold nip also. Al R used the horrid words Arctic Vortex on the news this morning but I saw you would be getting a short spell of warmer temps next. You stay warm and safe too Chris.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> I just brought my trash out and in thirty seconds I thought my thumb was going to fall off. Oh yeah, baby its cold outside.


-10 F where I am right now. Brrrr is right.

I am still watching this topic.
Great hats folks! :thumbup:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

LizR said:


> Had to stay in the condo today waiting for maintenance and the IT guy-vertical blinds and tv problems-so I made another CB hat.
> This one is for his cousin Charlotte Brown. As you can see I found a lovely(ugh) fish vase in the condo to use as a stand.
> Pale pink Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly and Simply Soft mint green.


It's charming, except for the vase. I think my mom had the same one. 

p.s. It was 4 degrees at 8 a.m. today. I'm staying in.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> -10 F where I am right now. Brrrr is right.
> 
> I am still watching this topic.
> Great hats folks! :thumbup:


Lord, that is cold GC.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Crocheted adult CB hat. Ripple baby beanie by Tanya Today


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Crocheted adult CB hat. Ripple baby beanie by Tanya Today


That will work!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Good one Shannon - I trust not much wine was sacrificed in the shooting of that photo...


The hat is so tiny! Not a drop of wine was sacrificed!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

LizR said:


> Had to stay in the condo today waiting for maintenance and the IT guy-vertical blinds and tv problems-so I made another CB hat.
> This one is for his cousin Charlotte Brown. As you can see I found a lovely(ugh) fish vase in the condo to use as a stand.
> Pale pink Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly and Simply Soft mint green.


The hat is really pretty, very fem! The fish however....

I stay in these vacation condos in Moab Utah when I play tournaments at the golf course there (women's and couples). There is one condo that is decorated with all of these "Day of the Dead" things. So strange. Needless to say, that's not one of the more popular rentals for our gang.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I present my design - well, it's not the recommended yarn and needles, therefore it's _my_ design. So there.
> 
> It's on a dumbbell to counteract the proliferation of wine glasses. We need balance, so they tell me.


Another sweet hat!
I saw replies regarding your hat sitting on a dumbbell so I just had to go searching. I'm glad you're being the fit biddy...I'm trying!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Crocheted adult CB hat. Ripple baby beanie by Tanya Today


Good for you Maryann, looks great.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice hat.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> I stopped putting any kind of apps on my phone that have to do with shopping and coupons. When I first used one I was at Kohl's and was getting inundated with messages as I was walking around. They know exactly where you are in the store and you get messages for items as you walk by. I felt like I had the FBI following me. Not for me, I like to be left alone when shopping.


Oh, that's creepy. I've never had that happen in Michaels or Hobby Lobby, where I use the Smartphone coupons. I never did enter my location on my smartphone to start up the GPS, so maybe that's why they don't know where I am? Or maybe Michaels and HL just don't do that invasive marketing.

If that happened to me in Kohl's I would have gone straight to Customer Service to complain. I used to have a Kohl's right down the street from me when I lived in MA. I really miss that store.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Today's contribution, Bright blue and gold (UCLA) for The CB hospital babies. Sorry, all I have is tonight's dinner, Spaghetti squash as the model. This is a tiny one, made with sport weight yarn and sz 4 needle, Magic Loop, of course.


That is really nice and worthy of donating. Well done!


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

Charlie Brown hat: What a cute idea!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

John's old lady said:


> It's charming, except for the vase. I think my mom had the same one.
> 
> p.s. It was 4 degrees at 8 a.m. today. I'm staying in.


I couldn't resist. It was tucked away at the back of a shelf. It is indeed very ugly. We are at a beach front condo and the owner obviously loves fish and shell knick knacks. Lots of them. 

Stay warm. Don't blame you for not wanting to go out.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

maryann1701 said:


> Crocheted adult CB hat. Ripple baby beanie by Tanya Today


That is so cute. It reminds me of a roaring twenties cloche.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Artbarn said:


> Oh, that's creepy. I've never had that happen in Michaels or Hobby Lobby, where I use the Smartphone coupons. I never did enter my location on my smartphone to start up the GPS, so maybe that's why they don't know where I am? Or maybe Michaels and HL just don't do that invasive marketing.
> 
> If that happened to me in Kohl's I would have gone straight to Customer Service to complain. I used to have a Kohl's right down the street from me when I lived in MA. I really miss that store.


My tablet was new at the time and I thought it was great to have some of these apps. I don't remember which one of the apps it was but it was the craziest thing. It would let me know in the sections I was in what was on sale. One of the apps was retail me not but not sure if that was the one going off. I was so upset I uinstalled them, shopping is much more pleasant. I have heard there are food places that will send you a text message if your driving by to see if you want dinner. The only store app I have now is ACMoore and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## Lokie'smom (Jan 25, 2015)

Great looking hat. Keep up the good work.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gillyc said:


> That is really nice and worthy of donating. Well done!


This one is not so badly knitted, would you say? Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Crocheted adult CB hat. Ripple baby beanie by Tanya Today


That's lovely


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Another sweet hat!
> I saw replies regarding your hat sitting on a dumbbell so I just had to go searching. I'm glad you're being the fit biddy...I'm trying!


I'm trying to reacquaint myself with my dumbbells. The spirit is willing...
Having hubby underfoot for a fortnight hasn't helped. He looks on my exercise sessions as a reprimand to himself.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

A Charlie Brown hat. Thought I didn't have the colours, but I did. DK acrylic, started on 6 ins 2.75mm circular. Then my finger went dead so I changed to ML. I was posing the hat when Blue decided it needed guarding ....


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> A Charlie Brown hat. Thought I didn't have the colours, but I did. DK acrylic, started on 6 ins 2.75mm circular. Then my finger went dead so I changed to ML. I was posing the hat when Blue decided it needed guarding ....


Blue, that hat won't fit you, buddy!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Blue, that hat won't fit you, buddy!


He hasn't worked out it won't fit my sons either. Certain amount of rivalry going on


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> A Charlie Brown hat. Thought I didn't have the colours, but I did. DK acrylic, started on 6 ins 2.75mm circular. Then my finger went dead so I changed to ML. I was posing the hat when Blue decided it needed guarding ....


Such a dude!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> A Charlie Brown hat. Thought I didn't have the colours, but I did. DK acrylic, started on 6 ins 2.75mm circular. Then my finger went dead so I changed to ML. I was posing the hat when Blue decided it needed guarding ....


Blue is too cute and that little tiny hat is just darling.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> A Charlie Brown hat. Thought I didn't have the colours, but I did. DK acrylic, started on 6 ins 2.75mm circular. Then my finger went dead so I changed to ML. I was posing the hat when Blue decided it needed guarding ....


Sweet. That protective eye stare. Great job on the hat!:thumbup:


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

Lostie said:


> A Charlie Brown hat. Thought I didn't have the colours, but I did. DK acrylic, started on 6 ins 2.75mm circular. Then my finger went dead so I changed to ML. I was posing the hat when Blue decided it needed guarding ....


That's great...love it


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lostie said:


> A Charlie Brown hat. Thought I didn't have the colours, but I did. DK acrylic, started on 6 ins 2.75mm circular. Then my finger went dead so I changed to ML. I was posing the hat when Blue decided it needed guarding ....


Blue is beautiful lostie and so is that adorable little CB hat.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> A Charlie Brown hat. Thought I didn't have the colours, but I did. DK acrylic, started on 6 ins 2.75mm circular. Then my finger went dead so I changed to ML. I was posing the hat when Blue decided it needed guarding ....


Aw, gorgeous photo :thumbup:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

trish2222 said:


> Aw, gorgeous photo :thumbup:


I second that Trish. What a beautiful guard for Lostie's CB hat.

Hope all is well with you Trish.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LizR said:


> I second that Trish. What a beautiful guard for Lostie's CB hat.
> 
> Hope all is well with you Trish.


Hard to tell which is cuter. The hat or the dog...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> A Charlie Brown hat. Thought I didn't have the colours, but I did. DK acrylic, started on 6 ins 2.75mm circular. Then my finger went dead so I changed to ML. I was posing the hat when Blue decided it needed guarding ....


Nothing like a good guard dog.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Blue, that hat won't fit you, buddy!


Sure it will, he can just wear it over one ear.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Hard to tell which is cuter. The hat or the dog...


Very true. Blue's coat looks as smooth as silk and such a beautiful color.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> He hasn't worked out it won't fit my sons either. Certain amount of rivalry going on


Oh yes, the green eyed monster strikes again LOL Blue has simply seen too many of those socks leave with your sons.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh yes, the green eyed monster strikes again LOL Blue has simply seen too many of those socks leave with your sons.


Good morning misellen, could you send just a little warm air our way up here in the North East. TIA...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

LizR said:


> Had to stay in the condo today waiting for maintenance and the IT guy-vertical blinds and tv problems-so I made another CB hat.
> This one is for his cousin Charlotte Brown. As you can see I found a lovely(ugh) fish vase in the condo to use as a stand.
> Pale pink Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly and Simply Soft mint green.


Love Charlotte's hat. Your knitting is lovely and I know she'll wear it proudly!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Good morning misellen, could you send just a little warm air our way up here in the North East. TIA...


I would windy but its been a bit cool here too. :thumbdown:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Both lovely!! 


Lostie said:


> A Charlie Brown hat. Thought I didn't have the colours, but I did. DK acrylic, started on 6 ins 2.75mm circular. Then my finger went dead so I changed to ML. I was posing the hat when Blue decided it needed guarding ....


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

My first attempt at stranded knitting.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> My first attempt at stranded knitting.


Brilliant :thumbup: If that's your very first, you have a great future ahead in doing more. It's beautifully even.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> My first attempt at stranded knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> My first attempt at stranded knitting.


Very well done to you, I am so happy I started this thread, so many people are learning new things, thanks Charlie Brown


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

maryann1701 said:


> Very well done to you, I am so happy I started this thread, so many people are learning new things, thanks Charlie Brown


Yes it is a lovely thead. I'm glad too. 
Good morning Maryann and Gr8. Hope you both have a lovely day and all our other members also.

EDT Very nice hat Xay especially for your first attempt at this type of pattern.


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> My first attempt at stranded knitting.


Great job :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> My first attempt at stranded knitting.


Very cute. You done good!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Very well done to you, I am so happy I started this thread, so many people are learning new things, thanks Charlie Brown


It's a great thread, thank you! I learned that it is possible to knit on a 6 ins circular, but I'll never do it again


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> My first attempt at stranded knitting.


Truly pretty! Can't wait to see your next one!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe we should start our own learning thread and pictures on stranded knitting. I am sure a lot of us will benifit


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Liz - same to you and the others. 


LizR said:


> Yes it is a lovely thead. I'm glad too.
> Good morning Maryann and Gr8. Hope you both have a lovely day and all our other members also.
> 
> EDT Very nice hat Xay especially for your first attempt at this type of pattern.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Maybe we should start our own learning thread and pictures on stranded knitting. I am sure a lot of us will benifit


Gorgeous Maryann, loving everything about it.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Good morning, (my afternoon),hope you have a wonderful day, I am, I have the youngest GS (5mths) this week so not much hand work being done.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Really nice hat Maryann


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

maryann1701 said:


> Good morning, (my afternoon),hope you have a wonderful day, I am, I have the youngest GS (5mths) this week so not much hand work being done.


Lucky girl. There will always be time to knit but babies need to be cuddled and played with before they grow up. Enjoy!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you, that hat is double so you can wear it either way.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you, that hat is double so you can wear it either way.


Forgot to mention in my previous post how much I like the hat and the color combination.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Maybe we should start our own learning thread and pictures on stranded knitting. I am sure a lot of us will benifit


Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> It's a great thread, thank you! I learned that it is possible to knit on a 6 ins circular, but I'll never do it again


I didn't even know they made a 6 ins circular. Makes my hands hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

maryann1701 said:


> As promised, Charlie Brown has taught me to knit with circular needles, first time doing a hat in the round and to use a marker, I have never used a marker before today. I did make a mistake with the decreasing I didn't knit a row inbetween the decrease rows but hey I am learning. Woe betide if anyone tries to belittle my knitting, if you can do better post your photo of your hat, now that's a challenge for you, who's game


I really like your hat. The decrease looks terrific, more beanie-like.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> My first attempt at stranded knitting.


Good looking hat. Your stranded knitting looks great, congratulations on a successful first!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Maryann 1701, I really like your hat. Beautiful!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> My first attempt at stranded knitting.


Yay!! Well done. It doesn't look like a first attempt. :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Maybe we should start our own learning thread and pictures on stranded knitting. I am sure a lot of us will benifit


Great hat Maryann. 

I can give so many tips - on what _not_ to do having done it all wrong in the past and present. :roll:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Maybe we should start our own learning thread and pictures on stranded knitting. I am sure a lot of us will benifit


That is beautiful 
There is always something new to admire on the pages of KP.

Thanks for the encouragement, everybody! It was a different experience, one I look forward to repeating soonish


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> My first attempt at stranded knitting.


Nice hat auntie. Nice to see the caring participation going on.

ETA: Did not realize this was your first try at stranded knitting. Super work. Looks like you are a pro already.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Maybe we should start our own learning thread and pictures on stranded knitting. I am sure a lot of us will benifit


Lovely!


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

Maryann...great hat and love the color combinations.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally posting my Charlie Brown hat; rather unusual color, but didn't have yellow yarn on hand.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> Finally posting my Charlie Brown hat; rather unusual color, but didn't have yellow yarn on hand.


Love it, it will make any baby and mom happy!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

MsNewKnit said:


> Finally posting my Charlie Brown hat; rather unusual color, but didn't have yellow yarn on hand.


I love the green 
Thanks, Bean!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Love the hat, thanks for sharing


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

1 less row among so many nice ones. Great hat


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love it! Very zingy! 


MsNewKnit said:


> Finally posting my Charlie Brown hat; rather unusual color, but didn't have yellow yarn on hand.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

MsNewKnit said:


> Finally posting my Charlie Brown hat; rather unusual color, but didn't have yellow yarn on hand.


I like the green and black. Very cute.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

MsNewKnit said:


> Finally posting my Charlie Brown hat; rather unusual color, but didn't have yellow yarn on hand.


It's lovely and it's as close to yellow as you can get without actually being yellow :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I cant believe we are on page 26 and not a harsh/bad word spoken I hope we can keep it that way. Thank you


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

MsNewKnit said:


> Finally posting my Charlie Brown hat; rather unusual color, but didn't have yellow yarn on hand.


Lovely hat...mommy and baby will be happy to get it


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

